# FW aquarium refugium idea?



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

I was thinking to save time and money(I think). Buy a Tom's "Mini" Canister Filter and build a refugium out of that? It's seem easy, advice, comment, thoughts?


----------



## wacky (May 21, 2012)

Cool ..... if you could go to an antique store or flea market and find something from the early 1900s (and I have seen a good amount from the 1900-1930s) that would not only be neat but maybe nostalgic ...... post pictures when you complete your great idea!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Haha, I think what wacky is trying to say is that a refugium is a reef idea, where nitrate and phosphate need to be removed. In a planted tank a refugium is pointless and only works against you. Maybe in a fish only tank but a water change is easier, cheaper and better. Unless you brought this option for another reason...


----------



## acuaristico (Mar 1, 2011)

you not need to remove things like the reef aquarium, the plants do that for you. First, for what you want one?


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

It would be an interesting way to remove excess waste from fish systems that include plant eating inhabitants. (e.g. Goldfish, African cichlids, )

TFCEC Member
www.tropical-fish-club-of-erie-county.com


----------



## Bruce_S (Jun 11, 2012)

It's also a possible way to grow smaller inverts (daphnia, copepods, baby shrimp, etc) in a system housing larger / more predatory fish. A more complete ecosystem, and the occasional opportunity for the big guys to hunt and eat the finest foods out there.

~Bruce


----------

